# please help me



## dannyw78 (Sep 13, 2008)

please help,ive just bought a r33 gtst and i dont know if its limited or not,how do i tell if it is,and if it is how do i go about delimiting it,please help me????????????????????????????????


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

You only need to post your question once not 3 different times.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

find a highway, and take it up to 112mph - if you can't go past, you're limited. If you can, you're not.

if you're not willing to drive that fast, it doesn't matter whether or not you have a limiter or not, you'll never be bumping into it anyways.


----------



## dannyw78 (Sep 13, 2008)

*i am willing to take it over 112,*

the car is hopefully going on track so am defo willing to go over 112mph,will have to get a mate to help cos the speedos in km not mph,if it is limited is there a way to delimit and how much would it cost roughly


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Phone one of the garages on here. Where are you based?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

isn't there an HKS box you can just wire in, what's it called? Speed Limit Defencer or something like that?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

just googled it - $125USD, get some wire strippers and electrical tape, and have at it


----------



## dannyw78 (Sep 13, 2008)

hodgie said:


> Phone one of the garages on here. Where are you based?


im based in york mate


----------



## dannyw78 (Sep 13, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> just googled it - $125USD, get some wire strippers and electrical tape, and have at it


thanks for your help,i will look in to it


----------

